# Cold weather work gloves?



## gafftapegreenia (Mar 9, 2014)

This Winter has been harsh, and it ain't over yet. Anyone have a preferred pair of cold weather work gloves? Setwear used to make a pair, but it seems that has been discontinued. Dirty Rigger has a pair I might pick up, but as always, just wanted to pick the collective brain of CB for other possible options.


----------



## Amiers (Mar 9, 2014)

Depends on what kind of work. I have 3 sets of gloves. The best I have found for the frigid cold is the gas station jersey gloves for 3$ and the next size up for doubled protection. Those of course are for driving tractors or outside vech, not much for grip or being able to feel things but they are the warmest. The next is mechanic gloves or BMX gloves obvious reason grip and better feeling of what your working with. The third which are ok are fingerless gloves with the mitten pull overs. They are clunky and don't always stay latched but when you really need to touch what your working with well ya need fingers.


----------



## techieman33 (Mar 9, 2014)

My brother likes Iron Clad gloves, they make a cold weather/waterproof mechanics type glove. I use a columbia glove liner and regular mechanics gloves.


----------



## porkchop (Mar 10, 2014)

I used to use Ironclad® Cold Condition Gloves religiously when I was working outside during Wyoming winters. They make a Neoprene waterproof version that is wonderful when you're outside in the cold, but can be a bit much once you get inside. They also make a non-waterproof version that breathes a little better and has a bit more all around usability while still being quite warm. They're a touch on the spendy side, but totally worth it in my mind.


----------



## Dionysus (Mar 23, 2014)

Outdoor Winter workgloves really vary in my mind to what you are doing, the conditions, and how long you will be outside. I have a few different gloves I use, however the warmest I have been leaving in my truck the last little while. Then again I generally have been working outdoors for 8 hours in the Canadian winter one day, then splitting between outdoors and indoors the next. Some days I am working as an electrician doing Rough-ins or other electrical work, and other days I am at the theatre doing load ins (otherwise indoors there and it is nice and warm lol).

One of my most worn this winter are my Dakota Bi-Polymer ICE gloves which are 100% waterproof and somewhat insulated with pretty good grip. They MUST be warm BEFORE you put them on however or else your hands will never warm up. They also don't let moisture out. But in some conditions their waterproof and girppy texture are a must. Keeping dry is the key sometimes. They aren't pretty, but I am rough on all my gloves and they hold up really well and last much longer than much more expensive gloves.

On warmer days I often still use my usual "Original" Mechanix gloves, but sometimes switch to my "Insulated" Mechanix gloves. However the second either gets wet your hands get cold QUICK.

I also use more traditional cowhide work gloves that are insulated sometimes, but I find them useless for more "fine" work.

These are all relatively cheap and easy to find anywhere around here for when I either loose or destroy my pairs. However I just discovered that one of my electrical suppliers has a HUGE glove selection (they usually deliver to our job sites as our volume is very high, so Im nearly never inside) so I am planning on checking out some other options I can get without ordering online.


----------

